# Need How-To info for changing Sony Clie PEG SJ22 battery



## susiestar (Jun 11, 2007)

A few years ago I had a Sony Clie PEG-SJ22/U. It was a replacement for an even older PDA that I loved. This one didn't thrill me, so I didn't use it much.

Now I have a very much behind the times aunt who would like an OLDER, basic PDA. I have no problems giving her this, it worked just fine. BUT it needs a new battery. I have several battery questions.

The battery in it is an 800mAh. The ones I can find listed on ebay, and on other sources are 700 mAh or 650mAh (letters on the battery are LIS1296 - ones avail for sale are 1259). Will the PDA still work if I put one of these in it? 'Cause it isn't working now!

I can unscrew the cover over the battery and there is one of those little ribbons to pull the battery out. But the battery is in there quite tightly. I have not forced anything. Do I need a special tool for this?

Can someone give me directions for changing out this battery? Will I need to solder it in? use special tools? 

I am willing to do what is needed, just would like to know ahead of time. This will do what my aunt wants - lists, memos, addresses, handwriting recog, etc.... w/o the expense of a new one or the online stuff she doesn't want to mess with. She also doesn't have the disposable funds for a new one, or the smartphones. And I hate to see this one go to the dump if all it needs is a battery. 

Thanks!

Susie


----------

